# Ick on Geophagus



## npbarca (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a geophagus proximus in a 75g, about 4". What is the best medicine to use? I did a 20% water change, he started showing first signs of ick this morning. Any help is appreciated


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm sorry no one's seen your thread!
A good way to cure ich is notching the waters up to 87F... and a little salt (3 tsp/gallon I think)
this generally speed up the ich life cycle beyond their reproductive capabilities and eliminate the parasite.

I've heard that Quick cure also works very well, but have never used it myself...


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cichlids tend to be sensitive to salt in the water, I'd do a little research on your particular fish before adding salt.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

:O oh no! thanks for catching me on that!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## npbarca (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I ended up using cupramine using the half dose for freshwater. The spots are gone, and it's been two days since I treated. What should I do now, i don't want to dose again because I don't know the copper concentrate of the water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you treat for the whole recommended period? if the spots are gone I recommend doing a large water change and a thorough gravel vaccum~ 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Ogre44 said:


> Cichlids tend to be sensitive to salt in the water, I'd do a little research on your particular fish before adding salt.


I agree. I wouldn't add salt as the harm it can do is exponentially greater than the benefit you might see. 

Raising the temp to at least 86 does the trick all on its own. Leave it there for 2 weeks. Most people will say to do daily water changes with vacuums....to get rid of the parasites. I have found this to be totally unnecessary. Personally, I don't see a point to removing the dead parasites - they pose no threat at all.

Quick cure is very effective as well, but a word of caution - it can stain decor and silicon with a blue hue.


----------



## cyclesnipas (Sep 8, 2013)

Ive been going through an ich problem for over a week after a failed treatment. The majority of folks on this forum recommended raising the temperature to 86 degrees for 2 weeks. Im in the process of that now. This will kill both attached ich and ich in the tank. Salt really isnt necessary.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The heat interrupts the life cycle of the parasite, causing it to die out.


----------



## npbarca (Oct 17, 2013)

aokashi said:


> Did you treat for the whole recommended period? if the spots are gone I recommend doing a large water change and a thorough gravel vaccum~
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I did a 40% water change and good vacuuming, then I did te second dose. All the white spots are gone on the geopgagus.
Temp is at 84, and I did find out that most South American cichlids and fish are sensitive to salt, considering I have severum and firemouth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

